# Einzugmuttern mit Zollmass für Flaschenhalter?



## hemig (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte eben an meinem Vertex die Flaschenhalter anschrauben. M4 ist zu klein, M5 zu gross.
Kann es sein dass Einzugsmuttern mit Zollmass verbaut sind?

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2011)

Nöö! Normale M5 Flaschenhalterschrauben passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. April 2011)

maschinengewindeschneider nehmen un nachschneiden, kann sein das lackreste vorhanden sind un deshalb die m5 schraube nicht richtig rein passt.


----------

